

Facebook and OkCupid’s psychological studies were illegal under Maryland law - denzil_correa
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2014/09/23/facebook-and-okcupids-psychological-studies-were-illegal-under-maryland-law-professor-argues/

======
chazu
I could be misinformed, but it sounds like what OKCupid did was an extreme
form of A/B testing - at least, that is how they defended the 'experiment'
during an interview on NPR's TL,DR. If this is the case, this could set an
interesting - and unfortunate - precedent.

